# ماهو ال part number ؟؟ ومافرقه عن ال seril number ؟؟



## MECH.ENG.88 (24 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : اخوتي الاعزاء اصحاب الاختصاص في الهندسة الصناعية ... تحية لكم ... اتمنى ممن لديه كتاب حول (قراءة الرموز والمخططات الهندسية وبالاخص الاميكانيكية) . ان يرفقه لي وجزاه الله خيرا ..
كما ان لدي استفسار : لكل جزء صناعي (لنفترض ماكنة معينة ) حيث ان جميع قطع الماكنة القابلة للاستبدال تحتوي على رقم تعريفي خاص يسمى برقم الجزء او part number ؟ ياترى ماهو هذا الرقم ؟؟ وماهو فرقه عن الرقم التسلسلي للجزء او Seril number ؟؟ يرجى الاجابة ويفضل ان تكون بشكل مفصل ان امكن .... تحياتي لكم ..


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (25 مارس 2012)

من المؤسف ان لا ارى اي اجابة


----------



## farouqeng (26 مارس 2012)

ان part number هو رقم الجزء بالنسية للكل اي المجموهة الذي هو فيها اي تسلسله اما seril number فهو رقم القطعة


----------



## عبدالله ارسلان (2 أبريل 2012)

Part Number is
Item identification numbers (item numbers) are used to uniquely identify items that you carry in inventory. Some companies will call them “part numbers”, “model numbers”, “product codes”, SKUs, etc... But whatever you call them, item numbers are important for you, and the systems you use. If you or your system can’t uniquely identify an item, you can’t effectively account for it’s activity and whereabouts within your inventory. Item numbers also serve as a shorthand for longer item descriptions. Instead of entering an entire name or description for an item, you can use a much shorter item number. This speeds up the process of data entry and inventory management.


Serial Number is
Serial numbers can be very useful for quality control. That way, if there is a problem with a certain batch of products, the serial number of one defective item can tell which items are affected by the problem. Serial numbers can also be used against stealing or imitating products, because it is possible to keep track of which serial numbers have been used. Stolen goods or those with problems can be identified more easily.


----------

